# 80°C on RTX 2080



## DocteurDuke (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi there !!

Is it a normal functionning temperature in game for this kind of card ? 

My CPU hit 60-70°C during games ( CIV VI and PREY for example ) and my CG is always around 82°C ... I wondering to know if it's okay ?


----------



## m&m's (Nov 10, 2018)

No, it's not. Considering that it only is loaded @67%, it shouldn't hit 82°C.

What exact model are you using and what case is it in?


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 10, 2018)

it's a MSI rtx 2080 aero 8g ... with a blower

The load is not accurate, it's moving a lot ... the case is zalman R1 and it stays open in my deskView attachment DSC_0487.JPG


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 10, 2018)

If I were you I would create a custom fan profile in MSI afterburner.  Newer cards have "silent fan" technology where they will go up to about 40°C before the fan even turns on ,  in my experience sometimes this is too late and  not aggressive enough to control temperatures, especially if you have a smaller case.

Just take five or 10 minutes and test different profiles and see what works best for you, also remember that your card will only be as cool as the air it's getting @ it's intake, so if the inside of your case is 50°C ,that's going to be as cold as it gets at idle.


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 10, 2018)

I've made some tests, open case, close case, fan speed at 25% or 100% ( 1 fan on front panel, 1 on the up and 1 on the back )

Nothing change ...

And in afterburner, i cannot adjust speed fan, it seems its not allowed ..


----------



## Beastie (Nov 10, 2018)

I would echo *m&m's *question about the case- if the card is starved of cool air it won't be able to cool properly.

Shouldn't be topping 70C during normal gaming.


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 10, 2018)

That's my point Beastie , didn't you see my case on photo ? my case is opened, and fans are moving air in and out of it ... CPU fan get the same air, and its cooler, around 70°C...



jboydgolfer said:


> If I were you I would create a custom fan profile in MSI afterburner.  Newer cards have "silent fan" technology where they will go up to about 40°C before the fan even turns on ,  in my experience sometimes this is too late and  not aggressive enough to control temperatures, especially if you have a smaller case.
> 
> Just take five or 10 minutes and test different profiles and see what works best for you, also remember that your card will only be as cool as the air it's getting @ it's intake, so if the inside of your case is 50°C ,that's going to be as cold as it gets at idle.



Impossible to change fan speed, it's locked


----------



## Assimilator (Nov 10, 2018)

...

You have your PC IN A CUPBOARD.

How exactly do you expect the chassis to get any airflow?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 10, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> And in afterburner, i cannot adjust speed fan, it seems its not allowed ..





DocteurDuke said:


> Impossible to change fan speed, it's locked


Where are you going to change fan speeds for different temperatures?  A profile will change it automatically as temperatures change.  Hit the asterisk type button 2/3 of the way down.  This will bring up MSI Afterburner Properties.  Pick the tab that says fan.


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 10, 2018)

in a open cupboard please =)

I expect the air go through fans to the components. I've tryed with closed case to optimize air flow, but nothing changed. 

Or maybe I got any air flow


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 10, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> ...
> 
> You have your PC IN A CUPBOARD.
> 
> How exactly do you expect the chassis to get any airflow?


Yeah, OP, it may be convenient, but that may possibly be the worst place to put your case.  The person who came up with those as an idea should not be allowed to design anything ever again.


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 10, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Where are you going to change fan speeds for different temperatures?  A profile will change it automatically as temperatures change.  Hit the asterisk type button 2/3 of the way down.  This will bring up MSI Afterburner Properties.  Pick the tab that says fan.



please can you shom me ?
I got that :


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 10, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> please can you shom me ?
> I got that :


Do you see the light blue button at the bottom that looks like a star? It is the left of 3 in a row. Press that.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 10, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> That's my point Beastie , didn't you see my case on photo ?


Sorry I missed the attachment.

Take it out of the cupboard for starters.

What fans are where on the case?

As *rtwjunkie *says MSI Afterburner will let you make fan profiles.


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 10, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, OP, it may be convenient, but that may possibly be the worst place to put your case.  The person who came up with those as an idea should not be allowed to design anything ever again.



I'm sorry if it hurts your eyes, but my wife and I moved a couple of time , and we changed my desk, and now I got this desk, no choice ... I'm trying to get it the best I can. It's also opened for a cupboard, and most of fans can work correctly I hope.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 10, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> I'm sorry if it hurts your eyes, but my wife and I moved a couple of time , and we changed my desk, and now I got this desk, no choice ... I'm trying to get it the best I can. It's also opened for a cupboard, and most of fans can work correctly I hope.


 No it doesn’t hurt my eyes. I don’t care what it looks like at all.  It’s just very bad for airflow.  Is the back at least open so that the rear exhaust fans can send hot air out from the desk?


----------



## m&m's (Nov 10, 2018)

Get the case out of the cupboard for testing purposes, if temps are still this high then it's not the cupboard. If temps do improve then you'll know why it's so high.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 10, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> I'm sorry if it hurts your eyes, but my wife and I moved a couple of time , and we changed my desk, and now I got this desk, no choice ... I'm trying to get it the best I can. It's also opened for a cupboard, and most of fans can work correctly I hope.


Take the back out of it


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2018)

First i always assume it's sensor err so touch it to make sure the temp
2nd test the airflow, make sure the hot air out and cold air in
3rd clean everything, you may have some dust there that make the heat trapped
4th considering replacing thermal paste
5th i forgot, check your fans too any profile or some fans may not work well
6th check, always recheck coz you could miss something
7th if problem occur make update in this thread

Goodluck


----------



## Arjai (Nov 10, 2018)

I think you should turn all your fans to intake, even add one to the front, with the PSU being the only one venting to the back. With an open case, side off, I would want massive intake. With intake from 3 angles, it should clean and cool itself better.

My 2 cents. I may be wrong.


----------



## TissueBox (Nov 10, 2018)

Try the beta version (4.6.0) for fan speed control. The official release version (4.5.0) doesn't give me fan speed control either but the beta version does.

https://www.msi.com/page/afterburner


----------



## trog100 (Nov 11, 2018)

80 C isnt that far out for a card with blower type cooling.. it wont do the card any harm..

trog


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Remove and reinstall the latest driver of available


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2018)

82 is not that hot for a gpu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...turing-power-consumption.249347/#post-3938066


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

Good morning everyone,

First I say a big thanks, for all your answers, and the high availability of members.

So I have to add that my case is still opened, and the cupboard is opened on the back, letting the hot air go out without any problems.

I've played Prey last night for 2 hours, and the GPU temp falled arround 70°C. Maybe thats because I enable the tension control on afterburner ...

To answer to *rtwjunkie, *I cannot see what your talking about, I don't see fan tab ... I can switch to many differents skin, but any fan control. I reach users' profile, but I don't understand what can I do. For information, my afterburner is v4.5.0.12819.

So I read *eidairaman1 *link*, *and I update my nvidia driver. Stange thing is that I haven't nvidia update, I have to do it by myself ...

Thanks *Arjai, *I think if further tests don't work, I will add more fan for intake.

*micropage7*

1- the GC is very hot when i touch it in game
2- I feel really the hot air out,up and back my cupboard. really out of my cupboard.
3- the PC is brand new, so no dust
4- yeah thermal paste is not good enough, but CPU is not my main problem
5- all fans are working, one is drived by MOBO, with curves in fonction of temp, and intake/outake fans are controlled by the case, and working as well
6- I will check if something changed, I'll play right now to see
7- I stay arround, so I can have advises, and practice my english btw ( I'm french )

1st edit
=====================================================================================================================================================================




=====================================================================================================================================================================
2nd edit : thats not better, it's amazing that civ VI is so heavy !!
=====================================================================================================================================================================
3rd edit : 
ok guys !! with afterburner beta, i can manage GPU fan, and when it stay a 100% its stay bellow 65°C, but it's noisy, now i need to set the curve to get something raisonnable =)


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 11, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> First I say a big thanks, for all your answers, and the high availability of members.
> 
> ...



You can limit temps by locking FPS to 60 as well.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 11, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> First I say a big thanks, for all your answers, and the high availability of members.
> 
> ...



it was reasonable in the first place.. you have solved a none existent heat problem and created a real noise problem.. 

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 11, 2018)

trog100 said:


> it was reasonable in the first place.. you have solved a none existent heat problem and created a real noise problem..
> 
> trog



Well in the last screen his GPU is pushing into 85 C which means it gets far too hot for GPU Boost to manage it proper. That temperature means he will be dropping volts like nobody's business and with that, lots and LOTS of performance.

This is why I recommend FPS locking the game(s). You lose the noise problem and the GPU can breathe a little.

The real problem here is ambient temp, most likely, combined with a crappy cooling solution. There's a reason even Nvidia supplies dual fan shrouds with this stuff.


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

You're right *Vayra86, *with 60fps lock, it solves my problems that I haven't that I also have ( joke for *trog100 ) *

But I invested, like i do every 6-8 years, on a big pc, and this time I tryed to choose 144hz screen, and without 120fps in a FPS game, it's crappy as invest .... no ?

And second wrong choice, I thought a blower GC will be better than 2 or 3 fans, due to my shitty desk ...

I think too, it's a shame to buy a brand new GC, which cost a lot, and cannot be easy in old game, in ultra graphics ...
I'm gonna write to MSI to know if it's dangerous or bad for a long life objective, to run 2080 at 50% fan and 80°C ...


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 11, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> You're right *Vayra86, *with 60fps lock, it solves my problems that I haven't that I also have ( joke for *trog100 ) *
> 
> But I invested, like i do every 6-8 years, on a big pc, and this time I tryed to choose 144hz screen, and without 120fps in a FPS game, it's crappy as invest .... no ?
> 
> ...



In all fairness what you should do is fix the cause of it, or replace the 2080 for another model, or even both. Like you say, far too expensive a toy to be compromising on. I agree its a shame to get high refresh gear and not be able to use it.

The problem here, is that while a blower does dump heat 'outside the case', the heat going into your case is probably too much already. Open/closed and intake fans or not, if your ambient temp is too high, nothing will have an effect anyway. What is the ambient temp typically when you are gaming? And after a session of 1-2 hours? Good ventilation can already go a long way - not just inside that desk, but in the whole room.

You could try to get some sort of clemency here either at MSI or the seller. For example with a small payment + card swap for a refurb with a better cooler.

Another option: I don't  know Turing all too well yet, but you could try downclocking, again, perhaps together with some other measures. Give the card a 90% power target to work with, instead of 100+%. And/or set the max temp to 78 C or so in Afterburner/Precision XOC. If you can stay away from the 83 C throttle point, and get less noise doing so, that's a win, and FPS will barely be any different since the card can run cooler.

All things combined, if you can shave off 5C and maintain good GPU clocks, you've solved the problem.


----------



## romeozulu (Nov 11, 2018)

Take the case out of the cupboard, no matter if it´s open in front and/or back! Change your Afterburner Skin to TRADITIONAL (for better handling).  Apply Fan Auto Setting.

Maybe you could show us a picture from the inside of your case, in order to validate your air flow.


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

The ambient temp is typically around 20-22°C, my wife has always cold  and my desk is close to the home radiator ...

I'll try downclocking, to see if i can stay bellow 70°C, that I think is acceptable... and will tell you what is the answer from MSI, it maybe good to know industrial range temperature limits


----------



## romeozulu (Nov 11, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> The ambient temp is typically around 20-22°C, my wife has always cold  and my desk is close to the home radiator ...
> 
> I'll try downclocking, to see if i can stay bellow 70°C, that I think is acceptable... and will tell you what is the answer from MSI, it maybe good to know industrial range temperature limits



Your not honestly thinking about downclocking your gpu to manage your temperature problem, are you?

As far as i can see from your picture your case is open on the side, in front and on the top. You will never get reasonable air flow in your case like this. Is your cpu air-cooler installed properly (directed towards the rear fan) or is it blowing hot air on your gpu?


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm trying to play without 80°C on GPU. I'll do what is needed, including change GC or add fans.

As much as I saw, close the case to get a real air flow is useless, in my case. 
GC get air from the side because it's opened, a fan in front push some air right under the GC. and 2 fans are extracting air out through the top and the rear ...


----------



## romeozulu (Nov 11, 2018)

On a german forum i found a THREAD from a guy with exactly the same problem. (Except the fact that it is a 1080 not a 2080)

More fans will probably not improve your situation. Three ways to go: 1. Live with the situation (temp/noise)  2. Rebuild the GC to watercooled 3. Get a different GC with known good cooling.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 11, 2018)

1.  Blower style coolers always run hotter... that's why nVidia stopped using them themselves on their FE models

2.  Your blower cooler is exhausting air outside the case .... even assuming this was sitting on your desk, your case design is a problem for blower style coolers

Top 2 x 120mm Fan Vent (1 Fan Included)
Rear 1 x 120mm Fan Vent (1 Fan Included)
Front 2 x 120mm Fan Vent (1 LED Fan Included)

If you didn't install an extra fan in the empty mount.... you have 1 fan in front blowing air in that is restricted buy up to 33% by the filter and whatever dust has built up since last cleaning.... making it essentially = 2/3 of a fan.... then you have 1 or 2 at the top .... plus the 1  rear blowing out.  So best case, you have 3 times more air being blown out as blowin in ... ouch and no dust is not the problem.

Now that is one helluva negative pressure situation ... and an even more significant one when its in a box.   With 3 times as much air going out as in, air will have to be made up by coming in thru whatever case openings exist .  This air will follow the path of least resistance.  And what's that going to be ? ... the big giant holes in the case's rear grille.   So whatever cool air you might have coming in from that open front cupboard thru the air intake , 2x as much air is going in thru those rear case grilles .  And what's the air like back there ?   Isn't that where all the hot exhaust from your 300 watt GFX card and 650 watt PSU goes ?  All that hot air from your hottest components is being sucked right back into your case.

4.  This is made worse by the fact that the PC is in a box and even though the back is open, there's nothing moving the air out of the enclosed space .... Looking at the pic again, you have a enclosed space above the case that is collecting hot air that can't escape because its blocked in rear at the top.... that air, if ya didn't install the 2nd top fan in the unused mount, will also take that trapped hot air and suck it inside the case.  You could build put a super duper hi end custom water loop in there and nothing will change unless you use remote radiators mounted outside the "hot box".

For a quick fix, get something like this and put it at the back of the cubby blowing air pout of the space against the wall , seal between the wood and fan with cardboard and tape

https://www.amazon.com/O2COOL-10-In...lation/dp/B00ATSHMIQ/ref=sr_1_3?s=home-garden


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 11, 2018)

My 1060 has a blower too but even if I turn off all the case fans and close down the front panel the temperature barley increases. That's the point of having a blower type cooler, in that the cooling will remain more or less constant regardless of the conditions, unless all the air is cut off and I mean *all of it*.

There's a reason Nvidia went with a dual fan design for their reference cards. I'd say there is nothing wrong with your setup, that's all that cooler can do.


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 12, 2018)

Good morning mates !

So I called MSI france, they rerooted me to my reseller. And my reseller join the point of view of *Vya Domus,* and others*, *that this kind of cooler is limited, and 80°C is a normal working temperature, no risks for the hardware. I didn't find the temperature limits, but I'm still searching.




Here a little drawing for you to see how exactly air can move into my desk ...for be simple, the hot air make a column at the rear of PC, can can feel it, the warm comes from power supply, GC and the up rear fan ...

I will wait the warranty to go to watercooling, 2 years, so I'm thinking maybe to add fans ... but where ?


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 12, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> Good morning mates !
> 
> So I called MSI france, they rerooted me to my reseller. And my reseller join the point of view of *Vya Domus,* and others*, *that this kind of cooler is limited, and 80°C is a normal working temperature, no risks for the hardware. I didn't find the temperature limits, but I'm still searching.
> 
> ...



Don't waste your time. You can add fans but they won't be supplying much cooler air. You've said it yourself: the PC is close to a radiator that is probably doing 23-25 C (to keep ambient at 20-22C that is very plausible) so effectively your PC is at the warmest location in the room. The only change I would suggest in your fan setup is putting that top fan outtake as a front intake so you occupy both slots there. This will give positive pressure airflow, and in addition you will want to close the case again. This heavily reduces the amount of dust you trap inside, which will keep temperatures lower as well.

You have to understand that there is nearly a 1:1 relation to ambient temp and the peak temperature at load of your PC/components. The desk will probably trap a bit more heat inside there as well, you basically have a case inside a case here. Adding fans to the 'inner case' has zero effect and an open case doesn't work either. You need a focused airflow from front to back. Cool air going in, hot air going out, as fast as possible. With an open case, the air is going everywhere it shouldn't go, killing efficiency.

Lacking the possibility to move the PC to another spot, your most reasonable option left is a downclock, so your performance is more reliable since you won't hit throttle temps. You can experiment with this to find an optimal balance.



romeozulu said:


> Your not honestly thinking about downclocking your gpu to manage your temperature problem, are you?
> 
> As far as i can see from your picture your case is open on the side, in front and on the top. You will never get reasonable air flow in your case like this. Is your cpu air-cooler installed properly (directed towards the rear fan) or is it blowing hot air on your gpu?



Downclocking on Pascal, and Turing is effective when it keeps you away from 83 C. At that temperature, the GPU will start dropping large amounts of voltage as a safety measure, which effectively means you lose boost clocks entirely and drop to base clock. This is a huge performance hit, far greater than when you stay at/around 78-80 C. We've already seen screens of his GPU running at 85 C.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 12, 2018)

Max temp is 89c according to Nvidia


----------



## trog100 (Nov 12, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> Good morning mates !
> 
> So I called MSI france, they rerooted me to my reseller. And my reseller join the point of view of *Vya Domus,* and others*, *that this kind of cooler is limited, and 80°C is a normal working temperature, no risks for the hardware. I didn't find the temperature limits, but I'm still searching.
> 
> ...



80 C is fine.. occasionally hitting 85 C is also fine.. trying to get 70 C is a pointless exercise.. without major changes and expense it aint gonna happen..

the best that can happen is your gpu draws air at or near ambient room temps.. taking the case sides off will do this.. but blowing a gale through the case is still gonna be a gale at ambient temps.. being near a radiator aint gonna help but i assume you cant do much about that.. he he..

trog

ps.. this forum loves creating mountains out of molehills... fun but counter productive as regards helping noobs ..


----------



## romeozulu (Nov 12, 2018)

*Is your CPU-Aircooler blowing towards the rear fan or towards the gpu?*


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 12, 2018)

My CPU air cooler blows to the mobo ...

I guess my GC get air at ambiant temperature, not feeling warm inside the case.

Atm I found 3 solutions : 
- GC fan a 100% => 65°C but noisy
- downclocking ( - 500Mhz ) 90% of power => 65-75°C still in ultra graphics but what about in 3 years in DX13 and ray tracing as hell ?
- stop playing and stop wasting my time and money


lol 

*trog100 *I guess in a lot of forum people speak to say nothing, here we make mountains from hills, that's nice ! but I'm not a noob =) I set up fan curve, if it reach more than 85°C fan will be at 100%, and the temperature fall.

*Vayra86 *I will move my fan to the front, to get a good pressure inside. For sure I cannot move my PC now, but we have projects to move the familly again =) I will think for a better solution. I remember the time I was single, windows were always opened because I was smoking, and I never had temperatures issues !!

*Jetster *Maybe do you have a link for the nvidia max temp ?


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 12, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> My CPU air cooler blows to the mobo ...
> 
> I guess my GC get air at ambiant temperature, not feeling warm inside the case.
> 
> ...



Aha! So I have the solution then, you need to start smoking again!

Jokes aside, its a balancing act, for now just find something that keeps you around 80 C and you will be having optimal performance. And what @trog100 said is definitely true, don't blow it out of proportion


----------



## trog100 (Nov 12, 2018)

graphics card makers have a hard time.. they get panned if the card is too hot.. they get panned if the card is too noisy.. too noisy being the answer to too hot.. the answer to too hot and too noisy is the oversize three slot solution.. the one i like but some would pan them for that as well.. he he

torg


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 12, 2018)

Hard time, hard time, I'd like to sell something as expensive as the new GC now. I guess we can feed a full familly for months in some poor country for that price .... but that's not our subject.

Yes I thought to have a 3 fans GC, but I think not just move the hot air in the  case, at least hot air is going out of my desk ...

I'm surprise there is no passive cooling system, I think with a big big heatsink and few fans on the case, we can have something stable ... Maybe I will add heatsink on my GC, I have a bunch of them, I was using power leds sometimes...


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 12, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> Hard time, hard time, I'd like to sell something as expensive as the new GC now. I guess we can feed a full familly for months in some poor country for that price .... but that's not our subject.
> 
> Yes I thought to have a 3 fans GC, but I think not just move the hot air in the  case, at least hot air is going out of my desk ...
> 
> I'm surprise there is no passive cooling system, I think with a big big heatsink and few fans on the case, we can have something stable ... Maybe I will add heatsink on my GC, I have a bunch of them, I was using power leds sometimes...



Consider an airconditioning unit instead. Dry air makes transfer of heat much better, so even at the same temps you will win a few C.

You could place a (small, USB?) desk fan in there as well maybe? Simple but effective and you won't see it anyway
Scratch that - they won't push enough air to make a difference


----------



## trog100 (Nov 12, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> Hard time, hard time, I'd like to sell something as expensive as the new GC now. I guess we can feed a full familly for months in some poor country for that price .... but that's not our subject.
> 
> Yes I thought to have a 3 fans GC, but I think not just move the hot air in the  case, at least hot air is going out of my desk ...
> 
> I'm surprise there is no passive cooling system, I think with a big big heatsink and few fans on the case, we can have something stable ... Maybe I will add heatsink on my GC, I have a bunch of them, I was using power leds sometimes...



okay your blower style card keeps the card at 80 C-ish and it dosnt warm up the case much.. an oversize none blower style card would keep the card at 65 to 70 C and warm up the case more..

heat cant be magicked away it has to go somewhere.. 

but as i keep saying your card at 80 to 85 C is fine.. 

trog


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 12, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> Good morning mates !
> 
> So I called MSI france, they rerooted me to my reseller. And my reseller join the point of view of *Vya Domus,* and others*, *that this kind of cooler is limited, and 80°C is a normal working temperature, no risks for the hardware. I didn't find the temperature limits, but I'm still searching.



https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/graphics-cards/rtx-2080/



> Thermal and Power Specs:
> 
> FE Version Standard version
> 88                            88                            Maximum GPU Temperature (in C)
> ...



Any discussion I have seen so far on throttling was based upon power limiting

Still.... there's no getting away from two simple facts ... 

1.   Much of your hot air exhaust air is being sucked right back into the case ... If you have access to a local kid with a  tween age band, borrow their $27 fog machine and run a test.  Blow the fog into your cupboard at least half way back from the front and just watch while the inside of the case fills with fog.  

https://www.amazon.com/Theefun-400-...D7A/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_267_bs_t_1?_encoding=UTF8

2.   Your ambient room temp is meaningless because it's much hotter inside the wooden cupboard.... our test box has 6 temperature sensors and 6 channel digital readout accurate to 0.1C.  Just sitting on a desk , 2 feet from any wall, we can measure changes.  When we use two intakes and three exhausts, two things happen.  1.  directing the fog machine behind the box just above the PSU exhaust fan, the case does fill up with fog .... if we simulate a corner wall with 2 wooden planks, 6" away, it fills up fast.  2.  Air temps rise slightly , with planks in place it's about 2C.  In your situation I'd expect 4-5C.   Heat sink's ability to cool is based upon the delta T between the surface of the heat sink and the air around them.   If you have no case ventilation , the heat can not get out.  You are getting it out in to the cubby, but noting is getting it out of the cubby ... the cubby is a case outside the case and is about as effective as a case with 0 fans.   Would you build a PC with no case fans ?  Then why put the case inside another one without fans.   You must have a desk fan or window fan to try it out.  

Here's one simple test .... place a plank on the floor and slide the PC out so it's 9" in front of the cubby hole.   take off the side panel and use a desk fan to blow air into the case.   If temps drop, case cooling and "your situation" are inadequate.

That sounds like more effort than this alternative ... 

1.  Adjust your case fans so have two in front blowing in and one blowing out in rear... this will eliminate the negative pressure situation.

2.  Take a quick trip to Walmart ($19.99)  and grab one of these and have it suck air out of the rear of the cubby.  Worse case, you have a window fan for next summer.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Holmes-HAWF2021-WMUM-Dual-Blade-Twin-Window-Fan/17133777


----------



## Jetster (Nov 12, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> My CPU air cooler blows to the mobo ...
> 
> I guess my GC get air at ambiant temperature, not feeling warm inside the case.
> 
> ...



Specs in the RTX 2080 ti

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/graphics-cards/rtx-2080-ti/






Specs on the RTX 2080
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/graphics-cards/rtx-2080/


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 13, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> My CPU air cooler blows to the mobo ...



A blower style cooler looks like this.... it sucks air in from the bottom of the case and expels it out the rear



Note that with respect to the temperature specs I linked to and listed in message #50 and the image above at that same link ... the 1st column is the FE version (TU104-400A) and the 2nd column is for the standard (TU104-400) version .  AIB versions will have larger power draws.


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 13, 2018)

Good afternoon !!

My CPU cooler is a wraith prism, I bought it with the CPU, it's cheap, that's why I took it. So it's just a fan on a heatsink. It's blowing through the heat sink, so I supposed some hot air goes around ...

But finally, I think why I opened the thread wad wrong since the beginning : look at what I found on Anandtech :




So nothing wrong with my PC ! I learned a lot of things with you here. But it seems it's a normal functionning temperature.

Any last thought ?


----------



## romeozulu (Nov 13, 2018)

The wraith prism is not only cheap, it´s also crap (sorry). It´s funny, you spend a lot of money for your gpu, but you take a crappy stock cooler for the cpu.

Get a tower-cooler that blows towards the rear fan!

Test


----------



## trog100 (Nov 13, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> Good afternoon !!
> 
> My CPU cooler is a wraith prism, I bought it with the CPU, it's cheap, that's why I took it. So it's just a fan on a heatsink. It's blowing through the heat sink, so I supposed some hot air goes around ...
> 
> ...



i must say i told you there was nothing wrong with your temps right from the beginning.. its a shame others seemed to agree with your original incorrect assessment.. he he he

back to my mountains out of molehills comment.. tis what this forum often does.. it just loves a problem to have go at even when there isnt one.. he he

trog


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 13, 2018)

romeozulu said:


> The *wraith prism* is not only cheap, it´s also crap (sorry). It´s funny, you spend a lot of money for your gpu, but you take a crappy stock cooler for the cpu.
> 
> Get a tower-cooler that blows towards the rear fan!
> 
> Test


It's the best stock cooler on the market, what did you expect a D15 equivalent for free?


----------



## romeozulu (Nov 13, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> It's the best stock cooler on the market, what did you expect a D15 equivalent for free?



I didn´t expect anything. 
Only the grace of god is for free.  (Mattie Ross: True Grit)

rz



trog100 said:


> i must say i told you there was nothing wrong with your temps right from the beginning.. its a shame others seemed to agree with your original incorrect assessment.. he he he
> 
> back to my mountains out of molehills comment.. tis what this forum often does.. it just loves a problem to have go at even when there isnt one.. he he
> 
> trog



As far as i´m concerned, there is plenty of room for thermal optimization in his system. So, why should one refrain from suggesting in this regard?

rz


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 13, 2018)

I can understand your wanting to have everything work out OK but the fact is your ignoring obvious warning flags.  Your "test" is at 67% load... what happens at 100% load ?   A lot more than82C.  yes your game will have the load jumping all over the place, that's why when you test:

a)  You don't use a game, you use a utility which will provide a constant load.
b)  You use a utility that records max temps

If you wanna know if your CPU is OK, run RoG Real Bench and look at temps in HWiNFO

If you wanna know if your GPU cooling is up to the task run Furmark  using GPU_z, MSI Afterburner or HWiNFO to manage temps.   If you can manage 76Clike anadtech did at 100% load and 76C, then you card is behaving normally.

I do not however understand why you won't correct the inappropriately installed you fan and move it to the front to stop hot exhaust air coming into the case.
And while I will say that 40C doesn't do anything for ya as compared to 50C and same for 50C as compared to 60C, just because the specs say the GPU can't go above 88 is not the be all and end all of your concern.   Previous generations cards has temp limits of 94, 95, 96, 97, 98.... but they began throttling card performance at 82C.     There's also the long term effects of heat.  Thermal expansion and contraction over time reduces can cause breaks in circuit traces from fatigue failure ... Intel processors are OK at up to 95C but almost everyone won't OC their systems past 80C.  Long term exposure to heat leads to reduced ability for the PCB material to insulate against interference from nearby traces.  And again... your are at 82C at 67% load.... add 50% and what do ya think that is ?

If you want to avoid buyer's remorse after questioning your purchase of a 1,000 pound hoist, testing it with a 200 pound load only provides a false sense of security.


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 13, 2018)

*romeozulu* : You're right mate !! but in my idea, I will optimize this beast I bought. I don't have to prouve it, but I was on this forum at the beginning of the year, I was wondering how to SLI my GTX 460, I already had the idea to change my computer, but I was waiting after 2080 and i7 8700k. I was reasonnable on some piece and not for others. It's my compromize =) I will buy a big noctua air cooler when I will OC the 2700x =) 

*trog100 : *you were right from the beginning to the end but you're still a molehills climber ! he he hé or a hobbit =) mouahaha

*romeozulu : *I always keep some spaces and possibilities when mounting a new PC =) (ps : I like J Bridges )

Maybe one day, I will watercooled CPU and GPU. Be sure I'll say hello and get some good help.
I read here a good thermal paste and good choice in heatsink will be change a lot. 
But for now I will play with this oversize waste of power, 
this orgy of spending,
how many years in ultra graphics ?
play in 4K TV ?


Hihi what a hell train to the mountain !!

I appreciate your concern *John Naylor, *thank you but don't worry I set it up to stay under 80, finally when fan is close to 90% the temp falls quickly. Nice to know how it's cracking due to thermal variations, if I can figure it. I will move the up fan, but I don't have any more rubber crews 
I take the advises. You get my first concern, the lifetime of this shit expensive GC !


----------



## trog100 (Nov 13, 2018)

to sum up.. when someone starts off a thread with a false premise like i have problems with my gpu its running at 80C.. 

the correct answer is you dont have a problem 80 C is perfectly okay for the card you have.. end of story.. the rest is just confusing bullsh-t.. 

trog


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 14, 2018)

That's like saying "I'm not worried about my engine hoist being able to lift my 450 pound engine... because I have tested it with a  100 pound load".

A test at 67% load shows only that the GPU will not break 82C when it's under medium load... change the game and it's no longer 82C and it's no longer "of no concern".

Aside from that, aside from the GPU concern, the other deficiency which was observed negative pressure case situation is unwise not to correct becasuse it is subjecting the entire case interior to higher temps, shortening the life cycle, especially storage devices.  A 10C rise results in a 50% reduction in life.  Soulution... move  an exhaust fan from top to intake at front ... problem solved.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 25, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> The ambient temp is typically around 20-22°C, my wife has always cold  and my desk is close to the home radiator ...
> 
> I'll try downclocking, to see if i can stay bellow 70°C, that I think is acceptable... and will tell you what is the answer from MSI, it maybe good to know industrial range temperature limits


Replace the damn thing. It's obvious you got a lemon. Dealing with this for years will be an endless frustration i can tell you that


----------



## Basard (Nov 25, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Soulution... move an exhaust fan from top to intake at front ... problem solved.


This.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 25, 2018)

This here was the reason together with noise that I purchased EVGA's Hybrid kit for my GTX 1080 Ti FE card it was around 80-90c in games even changing thermalpaste didn't do a lot and I have a 120mm fan blowing air from the front directly to the card still didn't do much.

I really love EVGA's Hybrid kit because it's still a blower design in 2 slots so I still have airflow around the pump and everything else to take all the hot heat out of my case from the card.

Now my gaming temps are max 55c now that winter is comming yesterday I saw temps around 47-48c in Battlefield V. I live in a apartment complex with no aircon/clima control.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 25, 2018)

romeozulu said:


> The wraith prism is not only cheap, it´s also crap (sorry). It´s funny, you spend a lot of money for your gpu, but you take a crappy stock cooler for the cpu.



It's perfectly adequate for a stock CPU. Also what does it have to do with this ?


----------



## ratirt (Nov 26, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> It's perfectly adequate for a stock CPU. Also what does it have to do with this ?


Good point. I bought 2700x with prism and I must say it does the job pretty good. never seen my CPU temp reach 70c. I can say it's a bit loud but it's Ok


----------



## DocteurDuke (Nov 26, 2018)

I approuve, the wraith prism is enough to cool the 2700x, a bit noisy sometimes, but keep the CPU at an acceptable temperature.

After many useless posts, I manage 2 fans on front panel, and a curve on msi after burner beta, and I can keep the GPU at 72-73°C maximum. And its load is around 97% when launching PUBG for example, or running PREY. On civ CI I limited the fps at 60, and it stays under 70°C.

I wil try to pu some heatsink on the back plate to see if it helps.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 26, 2018)

DocteurDuke said:


> I wil try to pu some heatsink on the back plate to see if it helps.



It wont, just leave it alone, it's working as intended. The card does not have a great cooler, that's all.  

Unless you have serious performance issue (and by that I mean the card drops in frequency massively ), anything you do will be a waste of time as far as I am concerned.


----------



## DocteurDuke (Jun 22, 2019)

So you were right, many heatsinks were on backplate, but useless. So I watercooled the CG, with the only compatible waterblock I found on web. A phanteks one.

See that tiny heatsink on the basic aero from MSI ...

Now in game it's around 50°c, and it's much much quiet . Just now I can heard the noise of memorys working on a high frequency. It the same sound as a magnetron. But it's weak sound.

View attachment DSC_0444.JPG


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 22, 2019)

DocteurDuke said:


> So you were right, many heatsinks were on backplate, but useless. So I watercooled the CG, with the only compatible waterblock I found on web. A phanteks one.
> 
> See that tiny heatsink on the basic aero from MSI ...
> 
> ...




That is great to hear, thanks for the update and glad it worked out!


----------

